# My score



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Just got these today 
I recorded myself reopening the box Diamond Crown Maximus Pyramid #3's instead of taking photo's





* 
Opus Video is here
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/smoking-action/249727-glockg23-files-4.html*


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

cool box. nice score.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice score!

And you talk about me!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Haha nice. Nothing like opening a box of cigars for the first time.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Howdy Bill,

Those look really good! I hope you will post a review for us to gaze at with longing.
Hahahahaaa! 

I'm guessing it was you who got in there before this review and popped the seal and not some sort of cigar coveting rodent! 

Thanks fur sharing!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

That is amazing, Great smoke


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Very cool those look great, enjoy and thanks for the video.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

My Ahston Humi Video adding it here for kicks

Hell it sucked I will redo it for you guys at a later date
Ok my video editor is not working corectly so the video is dark for now





 <---HD

*Opus X Video is here*
*http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/smoking-action/249727-glockg23-files-4.html *


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

very cool humi bill!!!


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

ur making me drool


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

did you just watch my video of the box of Opus X's?


----------



## Egis (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice Bill, your humidor is cool I like the way it separates everything!!!


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

GlockG23 said:


> did you just watch my video of the box of Opus X's?


i just watched all 3... i hate u


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Thank you bill for the excellent videos and for sharing the experience


----------



## Criminal (Jun 7, 2009)

Very cool. Great video.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Sweet pickup


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Awesome way to show your haul! :tu


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Your crazy Bill.


----------



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

Lovely videos, lovely humidor - besides it's an Ashton, what's it called? probably one of the coolest humidor I've seen ..


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

That humi is awesome.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

tx_tuff said:


> Your crazy Bill.


yes i am thanks you



bogner said:


> Lovely videos, lovely humidor - *besides it's an Ashton*, what's it called? probably one of the coolest humidor I've seen ..


You are referring to my typo I believe. I am sorry headmaster Bogner I will try to do better.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome video!


----------



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

GlockG23 said:


> You are referring to my typo I believe. I am sorry headmaster Bogner I will try to do better.


hehe actually I wasn't referring to any typo, just wanted to know if the humidor had a name besides Ashton ..


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice...thanks for the videos


----------

